# US Naval Aircraft locations 1942-1945



## Micdrow (Apr 27, 2008)

Check out this web site if interested in US naval aircraft for Aircraft locations from 1942-Septeber 1945

Location of U.S. Naval Aircraft, World War II

Enjoy!!!


----------

